# Funky throat



## Flockontherock (May 14, 2017)

I have a hen who has been in the same spot for a few days. She has a gritty ball of something in her throat. Is this sour crop? Any ideas on how to help her? Will my others hens get it too?


----------



## aart (May 14, 2017)

Sounds like it could be.....or an impacted crop, which often happens before it goes sour.
Crop is on the right side of their chest/neck.
It's not contagious.

Crop can get impacted if they eat too much long strands of grass etc....or body is not processing food properly.
How old is bird?

Are you a member at BYC?
You can still search there....I don't know enough to give detailed treatment suggestions, sorry.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 14, 2017)

Hi @Flockontherock 
Sorry to hear your hen is not feeling well.  
How does her abdomen feel - any bloat, fullness, etc.?
When was the last time she laid an egg?


As @aart mentions, it does sound like an impacted, slow or sour crop. Crop issues can be a symptom of an underlying condition like internal laying/reproductive disorders, worms or cocci, so having a fecal test would be a good idea.

Since she has been in the same spot for a couple of days, she may be dehydrated as well, so try to get some fluids into her.  Once she is drinking, then offer wet feed, eliminate anything hard to digest at this time (scratch, corn, etc.) and give only wet feed, yogurt, chopped egg, etc.

This is one of the best articles about crop issues that I know about, I recommend that you read it completely before trying any treatment options, if you have a vet that can see her that is always best.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/impacted-slow-and-sour-crops-prevention-and-treatments

Keep us posted.


----------

